# mexicans in dubai



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

Can we change mexican lisence here?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

biju rajeev said:


> Can we change mexican lisence here?


Drivers license? In a word NO - you will have to do lessons and do the theory and practical tests here:

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since you're Mexican, is your name pronouned "Bihoo Raheev"?


----------



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

No am not a mexican. .i was working in monterrey mexico for the last 7 yrs. .now in dubai


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Since you're Mexican, is your name pronouned "Bihoo Raheev"?


Lol, good one


----------



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

*mexicans*

Any mexicans from monterrey here in dubai...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Saltillo here. I have a couple of friends from Monterrey.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and no, you can't exchange a Mexican license here, you'll need to take driving lessons.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

have friends in Monterrey. Crazy hot city out there wey :d
They drive like crazy there in meHico, so taking some lessons would be great ^^D


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Zakaria B said:


> have friends in Monterrey. Crazy hot city out there wey :d
> They drive like crazy there in meHico, so taking some lessons would be great ^^D


Our driving standards are fantastic, what on earth are you talking about? 

I have to say that the driving in Monterrey (but specially in Mexico City) prepared me for driving in Dubai. People drive so bad that I am already used to anticipating other people's stupidity, which is a great skill to have when driving in Dubai roads. 

(Or, as we would say there.... 'anticipar la pendejez ajena'  )


----------



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok thanx..o gracias por la information...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

biju rajeev said:


> Ok thanx..o gracias por la information...


All posts in English only por favor 

Gracias


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Our driving standards are fantastic, what on earth are you talking about?
> 
> I have to say that the driving in Monterrey (but specially in Mexico City) prepared me for driving in Dubai. People drive so bad that I am already used to anticipating other people's stupidity, which is a great skill to have when driving in Dubai roads.
> 
> (Or, as we would say there.... 'anticipar la pendejez ajena'  )


haha yes, when i read about the driving behaviour in Dubai,i directly thought about MExico City and the crazy drivers. Sometimes you think, why do I use the indicator lights? 
jajajaj


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> ...People drive so bad that I am already used to anticipating other people's stupidity, which is a great skill to have when driving in Dubai roads...


Using the same logic, one could say that Egyptians are the safest drivers in Dubai... 

NOT! 

_(I am not single out the Egyptians, just personal experience of surviving-while-driving there for a few years and earned LOTS of grey hair to prove)_


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Since you're Mexican, is your name pronouned "Bihoo Raheev"?


I see your Indian-Mexican and raise you an Indian-Brazilian-Canadian...


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahlan Ahlan to DUBAI my friend.U can get driving licence here but its not that much easy, for most people is a hard task.Any way better luck


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahlan ya akhi
:d difficult task indeed


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any celebrations for La Virgen De Guadalupe today? I just moved here a couple of months ago and haven't familiarized myself with any of the churches. Thanks.


----------



## emaraty4ever (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola mi amigo .. 

please check below URL 

www.rta.ae


----------



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola amigo..


----------

